# Buscopan for pain? Constipation relief?



## LuSmith (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey, just a quick question.

Looked up details regarding buscopan as was thinking of getting some for when I'm suffering bad abdomen pains as it pretty much helped my bowel spasms at a prev hospital visit. However, it says not to be used when you are constipated. I'm pretty much predominantly IBS-C so am constipated most or the time, so is this really not good to take? I really need some relief atm 

Also does mebeverine help if you take it even after eating?

If there's any other advice that anyone can give to ease pain from constipation (aside from curing the constipation, just in the meantime while I'm attempting to) that would be great.

Also sorry that I didn't just post this on my other thread but it was a different question so I wanted to be sure it would be seen  Thanks.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

i was told buscopan slows peristalsis down. have you ever tried iberogast? it helps my pain immensely.


----------

